# A interesting issue with the boards



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Every time I post I loose my log-in and have to log back in again.  This just started happening today.  Note; I use two PC to surf the boards, work (primary) and home (which used this weekend).

Oh, board is not remembering my password either.  

Going to delete some cookies and try again.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

test after cookies deleted!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> test after cookies deleted!




Nope that did not work.  

Now some cleaning.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

After purge of pages.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> After purge of pages.




Nope.  Time to check my account options and see if I have something there.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Try change of password.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Try change of password.




Still no luck.  Not remembering who I am.  Back to those options.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Test again after option changes and using quick reply.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Test again after option changes and using quick reply.





Now that worked!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Now that worked!




But normal reply did not!  Strange, it must be me.


----------



## Emiricol (Sep 2, 2003)

Nah, you are like the third thread on page 1 in Meta with this problem.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

last test


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> last test




let us see


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> let us see





Must not have been going to the right address!    As it is working!


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 2, 2003)

*Refresh, Refresh....where art tho'*



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Every time I post I loose my log-in and have to log back in again.  This just started happening today.  Note; I use two PC to surf the boards, work (primary) and home (which used this weekend).
> 
> Oh, board is not remembering my password either.
> 
> Going to delete some cookies and try again.




Yep ! I'm having the same problem and I also have to Log in everytime I visit ENWorld as the site does not seem to remember my login or password. I have tried all the usual solutions but with no luck. Has anyone had the same problems and managed to sort it out ? Any advice would be helpfull. Cheers !!!

PS. Oh, and I've just noticed that my Avatar has gone and got himself killed and sundered to the void. What no Avatars ???....DOH !!!  

PPS. It's a shame really, as I only just got ENWorld working OK after 2 months of messing about with IE5 and IE6 on my PC at work and at Home, only for them to change the site and now It seems I am back to square one. Hope this is it now, and ENWorld will give everyone a chance to catch up. I still don't know why they changed it in the first place. It worked fine before....oh well, just grumbleing...hehehe


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Hackenslash said:
			
		

> Yep ! I'm having the same problem and I also have to Log in everytime I visit ENWorld as the site does not seem to remember my login or password. I have tried all the usual solutions but with no luck. Has anyone had the same problems and managed to sort it out ? Any advice would be helpfull. Cheers !!!
> 
> PS. Oh, and I've just noticed that my Avatar has gone and got himself killed and sundered to the void. What no Avatars ???....DOH !!!
> 
> PPS. It's a shame really, as I only just got ENWorld working OK after 2 months of messing about with IE5 and IE6 on my PC at work and at Home, only for them to change the site and now It seems I am back to square one. Hope this is it now, and ENWorld will give everyone a chance to catch up. I still don't know why they changed it in the first place. It worked fine before....oh well, just grumbleing...hehehe




What fixed it for me.  

1) Delete cookies
2) going to correct address http://www.enworld.org/forums/index.php
3) logging back in


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 2, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> What fixed it for me.
> 
> 1) Delete cookies
> 2) going to correct address http://www.enworld.org/forums/index.php
> 3) logging back in




Thanks Hand of Evil, I did mess about with the cookies and ENWorld seems to be refreshing ok now and remembers my pass word and login id. So I am at home now and good to go but still no Avatar ?? I'll sort out the work PC Tomorrow. Oh Well I can live with that for now, at least I don't have to keep putting in my password and login after every visit. Cheers !!! Wonder what happend to the Avatars ??


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 2, 2003)

*www.enworld.org ??? or something else ???*

Hand of Evil - I was just wondering is "www.enworld.org" the correct way to get onto the site now, or do you have to have the /forums etc...after it ? as you put in your post. I have always just used www.enworld.org, even before the recent changes. Maybe that's why my Avatar doesn't work anymore. Hmmm...let me try !!!


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 2, 2003)

*Nope !!!*

That didn't make any difference...so my Avatar is Toast for now. I tried logging in and out and also went to the correct site location at www.enworld.org but still no Avatar....Bummer...I liked that little guy. The site still refreshes ok for me now and I don't have to put in my password and login anymore as it now remembers it, so I suppose I will just have to have no Avatar....(sigh !!!)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2003)

Hackenslash said:
			
		

> That didn't make any difference...so my Avatar is Toast for now. I tried logging in and out and also went to the correct site location at www.enworld.org but still no Avatar....Bummer...I liked that little guy. The site still refreshes ok for me now and I don't have to put in my password and login anymore as it now remembers it, so I suppose I will just have to have no Avatar....(sigh !!!)




Have you tryed re-loading your avatar in the user CP area?


----------



## Reprisal (Sep 3, 2003)

I am/was having the same problem, and I've went through the steps outlined by the Hand. This is a quick reply, btw. Another test, forthcoming.

 - Rep.


----------



## Reprisal (Sep 3, 2003)

And now, with a regular reply.

Looks good...

By the way, hackenslash, have you checked to see that your source for the avatar is good? Or did you upload your picture? I've got my avatar saved to my webspace, and that might be why mine's working.

If it doesnt' work, send me an e-mail, I'll post your avatar up on my webspace if it comes to that...

 - Rep.


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 3, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Have you tryed re-loading your avatar in the user CP area?




Yep, tried that. Still no luck. The whole screen on the Avatar section of the user cp is a bit weird, with some things not loading properly. Also all the pre-generated avatars are gone, they only show a red "X" where the pciture used to be. I was using the ENWorld Avatars before so wanted to stick with the same one, but it is just not there anymore. I wonder if it's my PC again....(sigh !!). Can anyone else see my Avatar on my posts, apart from me. Also can anyone else see the selection of pre-generated Avatars on the user cp. OR. are they all just red X's. Cheers for any further info.


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 3, 2003)

Reprisal said:
			
		

> And now, with a regular reply.
> 
> Looks good...
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply and suggestion Reprisal, but I am only using the standard Avatars on the ENWorld User CP, so the source shouldn't be a problem unless maybe there is something worng with my PC displaying the images. But I have not had a problem with the Avatars before, Refreshing...yes...but not Avatars. That worked straight away as soon as I joined ENWorld. So can't really send you an e-mail of the Avatar as it's the one of the ones already on the site. Oh well I'll just be Avatarless for a while....Cheers.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 4, 2003)

All of the default avatars seem to be gone at this point, of course I could stand all the smilies and am glad to see them gone.


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 4, 2003)

*Well that's a Shame....*



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> All of the default avatars seem to be gone at this point, of course I could stand all the smilies and am glad to see them gone.





Thanks for the update...so how are all the less computer savy people gonna get an Avatar...or are we gonna be consigned to Avatarless Oblivion...Oh Well at least I can still post them smilies...hehehe


----------



## Welverin (Sep 5, 2003)

You could try uploading a picture from the User CP (avatar is between Signature and options). I haven't tried it myself since I don't want to change mine, so I can't be sure it's working at the moment.

If you have trouble making one on your own find an appropriate picture, start a thread here in meta attaching the pic and ask for some help, someone will come along you will be willing to do so.


----------

